# Xanax Lexapro



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

I am currently on a small dose of Xanax .25 at night and .25 in the morning. I feel a little DP when I first take the Xanax but when it is wearing off I feel clear headed. I dont know if it is a little med head or what. My doctor wants to put me on Lexapro as he thinks Xanax isnt the long term answer. I did take it once and thought it too gave me some DP. Does anyone have an opinion as to whether or not the lexapro will cause or exasperate the DP? If so any other SSRI suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

gmichael said:


> I am currently on a small dose of Xanax .25 at night and .25 in the morning. I feel a little DP when I first take the Xanax but when it is wearing off I feel clear headed. I dont know if it is a little med head or what. My doctor wants to put me on Lexapro as he thinks Xanax isnt the long term answer. I did take it once and thought it too gave me some DP. Does anyone have an opinion as to whether or not the lexapro will cause or exasperate the DP? If so any other SSRI suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Im on Xanax, Lexapro and propranolol..

I take the first 2 everyday (lexapro and xanax) and they work really good, but it might depend on every person.. so if those 3 meds are the right meds for me, it could be 3 other meds for you that work like a charm.

Greetings,
Steffa


----------



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes I suppose you are right. But you dont think Lexapro will cause DP?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

gmichael said:


> Yes I suppose you are right. But you dont think Lexapro will cause DP?


Not sure about causing it, but it didnt made my DP worse, thats for sure.


----------



## thebluanimal (Apr 1, 2011)

i took lexapro for about a year when my DP was at its absolute worst. this was after trying several other SSRIs that didn't help at all. while the lexapro didn't make my dp worse at all, it certainly didn't make it better--it didn't do a goddamn thing in that department. what it did do really effectively, though, was get rid of my anxiety about the DP. after a year of taking it i went off it cold turkey with no ill side effects and i felt more or less better for four years (just recently my DP has come back really strong for no apparent reason).


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexapro drove my anxiety thru the roof, Paxil (I am on now) I do not think it is helping much. I have only been on it for 4 weeks and had a dose increase at week 3 so I have a few more weeks to go before I can tell for sure. The Paxil is not making my DR worse, or better. I have taken Xanax everyday for almost a year and have weaned myself down to 0. Today is the first day at 0 as I have had a couple weeks at .25. Today, my DR is thru the roof since I had to mow the yard - being outside drives me crazy anymore. I would say stay away from Xanax if you can, it saved my life - but I had became addicted to it and needed to go off it. I will still use it PRN. YMMV with all SSRi's, it depends on your body. Hope you find something that helps.


----------

